# Moo Duk Kwan Flag



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi group,

This question has proberly been raised countless times but here it goes again..

Does anyone out there have a high res drawing/picture of the Moo Duk Kwan flag.

I require one that will give very good definition to go onto A3 transfer paper.

Better still does anyone know where I may get the flag itself for our dojang.

Pil Seung

Master Ken Nessworthy
Shinson Tang Soo Do Assoc


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 24, 2006)

Sipsoo Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi group,
> 
> This question has proberly been raised countless times but here it goes again..
> 
> ...


 
Master Nessworthy:

I'd recommend Sang Moo Sa/Best Martial Arts Supply. I'm sure they have them.

SangMooSa.com


----------



## Butch (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a question, If your not part of the Moo Duk Kwan why would you want their flag?
Butch


----------



## Dillon Hall (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Butch. Why would you need a Moo Duk Kwan flag if you do not train in the art? The Moo Duk Kwan is my art (Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan) and it makes no sense to me that you want my flag if you cannot use it in the Dojang unless you are part of the Moo Duk Kwan


----------

